# Adobe zieht Sicherheits-Update für Reader vor



## Newsfeed (25 Juni 2010)

Zwei Wochen vor dem regulären Termin will Adobe kommenden Dienstag den Reader und  Acrobat in Version 9.3.3 vorlegen. Darin sollen die Flash-Lücke und weitere Schwachstellen beseitigt sein.

Weiterlesen...


----------

